# 10 inch bandsaw Rikon vs. Jet



## Kelly Rittgers (Aug 6, 2010)

Saw the Rikon 10 bandsaw in person. Looks good. Someone has one on this forum I think. Do you have to tighten the top blade and then untighten i when not in use. I looked at the Jet 10 inch. Seems nice and has a level to untighten the top wheel.

Any thoughts on which is better? Jet is more.

Than yee.

KR


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Kelly, I have a 10" Ryobi that I bought off craigslist for $40. It has performed pretty good for anything I have thrown at it. I mostly use it for my pen turning stock. With Rikon or Jet you are paying a lot for the name and in this case I do not see a valid reason to spend extra. See if you can find the 10" Ryobi, I believe it is $99? @ HD.


----------



## Kelly Rittgers (Aug 6, 2010)

Wow. That is a big difference in price. The jet is too high. I have heard good things about the Rikon though. Looks like a Sear model also, which is less expensive.

thanks. Will look at the ryobi

KR


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

I think a lot depends on what you'll be using the saw for, Kelly, not to mention how often. For occasional, light-duty use, going cheap is practical. If you are planning on doing a lot of re-sawing, or other more-demanding work, however, you'll want to take a closer look at the specs and the build quality.


----------



## Kelly Rittgers (Aug 6, 2010)

I would use it for light stuff and not every minute of the day but occasionally. The Rikon vs. Jet question would probably be answered by money. the Jet is over 300.

KR


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Kelly, both the Jet and the Rikon are high quality machines built to stand up to production work. The Ryobi is not in the same class as Ralph points out, but for most home woodworking it will get the job done. I would never discourage anyone from buying a better quality tool; the question is will you use the saw enough to justify the added expense of the industrial grade tool? If you are only working on small projects like pens and boxes the Ryobi is the best of the inexpensive 10" band saws. If you plan on building larger items then a 14" bandsaw is in order. For a cost comparison Steel City offers an entry level 14" saw with a granite table (model # 50125) which is on sale till June 30 for $429.99. I am looking at the Steel City deluxe 14" bandsaw which has 12" resaw cutting capacity (model # 50130) and is on sale for $749.99.


----------



## Kelly Rittgers (Aug 6, 2010)

I have an old Delta band saw 14 inch. I wanted to get a little one and put the carter stablizer on it so it would be more like a scroll saw. Would prefer quality over having to get one that isn't well made. I don't know if the Ryobi can use the carter stablizer.

Have to think on this for awhile.

KR


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Kelly Rittgers said:


> I have an old Delta band saw 14 inch. I wanted to get a little one and put the carter stablizer on it *so it would be more like a scroll saw*. Would prefer quality over having to get one that isn't well made. I don't know if the Ryobi can use the carter stablizer.
> 
> Have to think on this for awhile.
> 
> KR


Remember, the depth of the throat on the saw will determine the maximum size of the work piece you can handle in more intricate, reversing curves. With a scroll saw, you can pierce the stock, and insert the blade through the hole. Can't do that on a band saw.


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

I bought one 2 years ago and found some major faults, such as the way the bottom wheel is attached, it fell off while running due to the single C clip in use. I modified it and gave it to my son and purchased a 14" Jet with riser block. To answer your question no there was a lever on the back that takes the tension off the blade - a good idea with any bandsaw
Good Sawing - R. Baker


----------



## Ironman50 (Jun 5, 2012)

For future reference, reviews of band saw machines can be found at bandsawreviews.com .


----------

